
21,000 People Die from Hunger Each Day. What Can You Do? - andy
https://medium.com/@andytriboletti/21-000-people-die-from-hunger-each-day-what-can-you-do-3424eba68381
======
fbreduc
SMASH STARBUCKS STOREFRONTS!!11

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for posting unsubstantive comments.

